# Good Gloves?



## Steez (Jun 25, 2011)

Hey guys I'm trying to find good gloves that are warm, but not so t hick thta you can barely move your fingers. I'm looking for the glove to have wrists that go under your jacket. So basically: warm, mobile, waterproof, and wrist under jacket. If you know any good gloves let me know, thanks!


----------



## SobeHall (Feb 28, 2011)

Let me know when you find em ... lol ... I bought some Burton Sub-Zero weather gloves last year and my hands are still cold when I wear them ...


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Been using Dakine Titans for years. Super warm (I always used mitts on the cold days til I bought these), good liner, gauntlet but they also make them with short wrist coverage. Usually pretty easy to find a good price on them too. Yes they are a little bit thick but plenty of mobility for dialing in the bindings and are easy enough to pull off and using the liner (stretchy and keeps close to hand) for lighting up a cig on the lift. Personally I'm willing to sacrifice a little mobility to keep warmth, if my hands are freezing I'm tempted to go in for a bit, mobility is just a minor inconvenience.


----------



## JMcKeone (Feb 14, 2011)

I used LEVEL gloves all last season, they have long cuffs to go under your jacket, built in wrist guards and removable liners. They were super warm, never had cold fingers once. Kind of on the pricey side though.


----------



## Kahanquest (Aug 24, 2011)

Glove warmth is always half about my liner. Keep it dry and warm. I use dakine. Solid.


----------



## crispynz1 (Aug 30, 2009)

POW Gloves. Make sure you size up as they are a bit on the small side. Plenty of different models to choose from.

http://www.powgloves.com/snow-products.html

I recently scored these & really like them.

POW Gloves Tanto Glove - FREE SHIPPING at Altrec.com


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

the best gloves ive ever worn have been the candy grind handbag mittens, they are a little pricier but are the only gloves ive had that actually lasted me a full season(100+days), not just a month or 2 and are super warm. they also come with some pretty sweet liners that are super water proof and work great in the spring.

also on the mobility thing theres a waterproof zipper on the side so you can unzip and use your fingers whenever you need. i sometimes find myself unzipping them a bit on the lift just because they are so god damn warm my hands start to sweat.

i was also liked my POW mittens a lot when i had them and might be a little cheaper


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Dakine Scouts or Titans will give you decent warmth, mobility, and water resistance. They both come with optional liners. They aren't anything special, but they get the job done.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Mountain Hardwear. My friend has some Bazookas and Pistoleros and I borrowed the Pistols one weekend when I forgot my crappy dakines. They are awesome. But I cannot bring myself to spend that much money.

I use Level short cuffs with liners.


----------



## Steez (Jun 25, 2011)

wow thank you all for these replies, I'll check out all the ones you suggest! I'll probably go with one of t hese great gloves that's the least pricey unless there's an obviously better glove worth the extra bucks


----------



## JuliaJ (Aug 25, 2011)

Deviant said:


> Been using Dakine Titans for years. Super warm (I always used mitts on the cold days til I bought these), good liner, gauntlet but they also make them with short wrist coverage. Usually pretty easy to find a good price on them too. Yes they are a little bit thick but plenty of mobility for dialing in the bindings and are easy enough to pull off and using the liner (stretchy and keeps close to hand) for lighting up a cig on the lift. Personally I'm willing to sacrifice a little mobility to keep warmth, if my hands are freezing I'm tempted to go in for a bit, mobility is just a minor inconvenience.




I second this, I've got some Dakine Camino gloves and they do the job for me


----------

